# Cocoa - cute older male mouse (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Annesley Woodhouse, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mouse 
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 18 months
Name(s): Cocoa
Colours: Dark agouti brown/slightly curly coat

Neutered: No, too old to be neutered.

Reason for rehoming: Change in owner's circumstances.

Temperament: Laid back boy who is happy being handled. Very easy going, but still active and enjoys some free range time.

Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)

Other: Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


----------

